# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Home gym inspiration

## GearHeaded

Gyms may end up being closed for months..

need some home gym motivation. watch this

----------


## GearHeaded

what you need .

a basic power rack (you can pick these up for like $200 new and will show up to your house delivered in a few days).
a basic bench. 
a barbell.
a few plates (45s, 25s, 10s).

thats about it. go to your local farm or tractor supply store and buy some 'stall mats' for flooring if you want. pretty easy to build a lifting platform with plywood and stall mats.
this is how I built my giant platform. 

plus give you something to do if your told you have to stay home for work

----------


## kelkel

Great video. Introspective.

----------


## GearHeaded

heres your exercises ..

pull - rack pulls or deadlifts, bent over barbell rows, T-bar rows, one arm meadows rows, barbell bicep curls, plate hammer curls, shrugs, pull ups
push - bench press, dead stop overhead rack press, incline press, close grip bench or jm press, lateral raises, skull crushers, push ups
legs - squat 10x10 , sumo squat, RDLs, Bulgarian split squats, lunges, calf raises in rack

----------


## kelkel

In the past 15 years I've trained at a commercial gym less than probably 8 times. Pretty much uncomfortable each time as I'm just so used to my home gym. I work from home so it's quite convenient to be able to get it done while working and not have to use my own time for it. Big plus.

My initial purchase was a Body Solid Smith Machine. Great unit. Comes with a heavy selectorized weight stack plus arms to hang extra weight if needed. Also has high and low pulleys. The mats I purchased were from a local Southern States Farm Supply Store, less than a mile from my home and are half the price of the ones Fitness Stores sell. You can do so many movements with this unit, especially if you have an imagination. Squats can be done either on the smith or outside it.

Next favorite machine is a Vertical Leg Press. Cost me about 700 bucks from memory and is great. I didn't want a 45 degree press due to the amount of space it takes up and the amount of plates needed. With the vertical unit you use about the same weight you squat with. Maybe a little more.

Also have the following:

Cam operated, plate loaded extension and curl machine
Preacher bench
Seated calf
Selectech and Powerblock dumbells
Icarian single leg curl machine. Haven't used it since my last hamstring tear. Scares the shit out of me now.
Old olympic bar in the corner for T-Bar rows. Not much beats these.
Stationary bike to warm up on.

I'm always checking Craigs List for items, plus I have a couple friends than actually run the warehouse for a large east coast fitness company and they keep me in the loop when some solid used equipment comes in. For example the cam operated extension / curl machine costs me $100 and the bike a whopping $3. Yes, $3. They have no market for the used bikes so they junk them otherwise.

Pic isn't the greatest but you get the idea:

----------


## GearHeaded

before I opened my own 'commercial' gym , I had a pretty extensive home gym. heck you never think to own a well equipped home gym when you own your own gym 5 mins from home. but now I'm wishing I'd of not sold all that stuff and kept a good amount of it for the home. 

I may just have to snag a few items from the gym and bring it home. especially if my state goes on full lock down and no one can leave their homes

----------


## charger69

> In the past 15 years I've trained at a commercial gym less than probably 8 times. Pretty much uncomfortable each time as I'm just so used to my home gym. I work from home so it's quite convenient to be able to get it done while working and not have to use my own time for it. Big plus.
> 
> My initial purchase was a Body Solid Smith Machine. Great unit. Comes with a heavy selectorized weight stack plus arms to hang extra weight if needed. Also has high and low pulleys. The mats I purchased were from a local Southern States Farm Supply Store, less than a mile from my home and are half the price of the ones Fitness Stores sell. You can do so many movements with this unit, especially if you have an imagination. Squats can be done either on the smith or outside it.
> 
> Next favorite machine is a Vertical Leg Press. Cost me about 700 bucks from memory and is great. I didn't want a 45 degree press due to the amount of space it takes up and the amount of plates needed. With the vertical unit you use about the same weight you squat with. Maybe a little more.
> 
> Also have the following:
> 
> Cam operated, plate loaded extension and curl machine
> ...


Your home gym is a commercial gym! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

I know I've posted my playground up, but will do it again. Have an orthopedist visit soon and hopefully get this shoulder issue resolved so I can spend more time lifting and less time wearing ice packs

----------


## kelkel

Awesome AG!

----------


## Proximal

> I know I've posted my playground up, but will do it again. Have an orthopedist visit soon and hopefully get this shoulder issue resolved so I can spend more time lifting and less time wearing ice packs


Now that’s a playground! Good luck with ortho!

----------


## almostgone

> Now that’s a playground! Good luck with ortho!


Thanks, Prox. He is one of two that I was debating on. The one I made the appointment with used to handle all of Clemson's sports medicine needs. 

Hopefully just a small tear or two and I'll gladly pay the price for PRP injection(s) out of my HSA. Worst case would be surgery I guess. So much stuff going on that I'm stymied by this one. Random tingling like a nerve issue Rear delt is pretty much gone and biceps has atrophied. I had a some bruising @ anterior and posterior delts. 

Have been keeping 1 part rubbing alcohol/ 3 parts water ice packs made up in the freezer. They slush up nicely and are easy to shape to wherever you apply them. Takes a good 12 hrs or so initially to get slushy, but work really well 

When I get diagnosis I post up in the dungeon thread. Just waiting for 3/31 and some fresh imaging.  :Smilie:

----------


## Windex

Impressive home gyms from everyone above. I may end up investing my concern is I still want to retire in a remote godforsaken corner of Canada so moving the equipment seems like a headache.

For now I have dumbbells up to 40's, curl bar with clamps and weights, basic adjustable bench, and resistance bands along with some physio stuff (example = foam roller).

With 2 hypertrophy sessions per day it does the trick during the gym closures.

May get dumbbells up to 70 or 80. The price really skyrocketed but also Canada dollar is trash.

I feel a cable machine has the most versatility - given you can change all the attachments. I think i'd buy that before a squat rack or bench rack

----------


## almostgone

> Awesome AG!


I got most of my stuff off of CL like you did, Kel. I'm still proud of the 4 - 100 pound plates I got from Play It Again sports for something like 21¢/ pound. God knows I kept dropping by weekly to eyeball them. Finally, the dust had built up on them so I figured they could be had cheap. 

I do need to get a better squat bar, but damn, they are proud of those things.  :Frown:

----------


## Proximal

Just put in an order for more resistance tubing from amazon. I’m an idiot, should have done this last week.

----------


## Windex

John Meadows has a few videos up for resistance band workouts. Going to check it out myself. One of my favourite people in fitness - humble and ambassador of the sport.

----------


## kelkel

> John Meadows has a few videos up for resistance band workouts. Going to check it out myself. One of my favourite people in fitness - humble and ambassador of the sport.



He is a class act. No youngster either.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

I hate it when people gives a youtubelink to show something. Man, whatever what u want is out there and thats what we do 24/7. U really think i need more youtubelinks to get me by.? Thanks, searching for relevant youtubeclips is so damn difficult. U think i cant put on my underwear without help or something? 
Its like giving a link how to jerk off.
My wife often wanna show of a tic toc or a funny youtube clip. Hellooooo!!!!... Ive seen something similar or ten times more awesome 25 times before.

But, u dont wanna be an ass, and you man up and laugh or show surprise.

But Seriously, if u wanna torture me, why dont u put a little thing under my nail or something.

Just my trenbolone 2 cents guys... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## The road

> I hate it when people gives a youtubelink to show something. Man, whatever what u want is out there and thats what we do 24/7. U really think i need more youtubelinks to get me by.? Thanks, searching for relevant youtubeclips is so damn difficult. U think i cant put on my underwear without help or something? 
> Its like giving a link how to jerk off.
> My wife often wanna show of a tic toc or a funny youtube clip. Hellooooo!!!!... Ive seen something similar or ten times more awesome 25 times before.
> 
> But, u dont wanna be an ass, and you man up and laugh or show surprise.
> 
> But Seriously, if u wanna torture me, why dont u put a little thing under my nail or something.
> 
> Just my trenbolone 2 cents guys... 
> ...


I feel similar every time I see you post anything fatass. 
Did you ever find your abs in your 45 year search?

----------


## The road

I completely agree with the guy on working out at home teaching you to be creative. 
I mostly built myself from an apartment living room. 
Took me longer to pack things away and get them out than to work out.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I feel similar every time I see you post anything fatass. 
> Did you ever find your abs in your 45 year search?


Hehe you skinny clown. U are supposed to support my ass in other threads. We had an agreement. But ok. Bring it on, son. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> I hate it when people gives a youtubelink to show something. Man, whatever what u want is out there and thats what we do 24/7. U really think i need more youtubelinks to get me by.? Thanks, searching for relevant youtubeclips is so damn difficult. U think i cant put on my underwear without help or something? 
> Its like giving a link how to jerk off.
> My wife often wanna show of a tic toc or a funny youtube clip. Hellooooo!!!!... Ive seen something similar or ten times more awesome 25 times before.
> 
> But, u dont wanna be an ass, and you man up and laugh or show surprise.
> 
> But Seriously, if u wanna torture me, why dont u put a little thing under my nail or something.
> 
> Just my trenbolone 2 cents guys... 
> ...


Sending you a YouTube link you'll like.

----------


## Bio-Active

I just picked up my last few thing to set up my home gym. I am pretty happy now that i have everything that i really need. Ill order some other stuff but i have enough to make it work at home now

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know I've posted my playground up, but will do it again. Have an orthopedist visit soon and hopefully get this shoulder issue resolved so I can spend more time lifting and less time wearing ice packs


Man i wish i live close to you!!! Killer set up

----------


## almostgone

> Man i wish i live close to you!!! Killer set up


You'd definitely be welcome, Bio!

----------


## Bio-Active

> You'd definitely be welcome, Bio!


Man i would do the same. I don't have anything close to your set up but i am a gym rat. I got myself an adjustable bench and a ton of dumbbells. I also have an adjustable bench press but i don't really use that much except for doing skull crushers for ti extensions. At this rate though ill be doing daily doubles. I will probably end up in better shape then ever!!

----------


## Windex

Kijiji ", Craigslist and other places already emptied of all second hand equipment in my area.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Kijiji ", Craigslist and other places already emptied of all second hand equipment in my area.


I feel like I got really lucky grabbing the equipment I did before everyone else did here!

----------


## Windex

> I feel like I got really lucky grabbing the equipment I did before everyone else did here!


You are telling me ! Amazon has an adjustable bench for $120 CAD which I will buy. I don't know the difference between benches but I don't imagine I need anything fancy.

----------


## Bio-Active

> You are telling me ! Amazon has an adjustable bench for $120 CAD which I will buy. I don't know the difference between benches but I don't imagine I need anything fancy.


I was looking on amazon. The only issue is most items say shipping is delayed. I dont know what that means? I found a local store here that sold commercial equipment and went in there today. I hit the jackpot. I spent a little more then I wanted to but Im happy with what I have

----------


## Windex

Anyone have brands to recommend or things to look out for when buying equipment ? I was told to avoid buying weights that are made using recycled rubber.

Allegedly the bench at my gym is $500 yet it looks the same as the $90 bench at Walmart.

----------


## jimbosmith316

I have a power rack and bench all from Amazon. Rack was $299 and bench I think was $100. Both had pretty high max weights, rack is 1000 lbs. I also have a self spotter system.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

> I have a power rack and bench all from Amazon. Rack was $299 and bench I think was $100. Both had pretty high max weights, rack is 1000 lbs. I also have a self spotter system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I like it i am ordering a power rack today and a cable/pulley system

----------


## Windex

Evan Centopani is another class act - watching him build the power rack was therapeutic

----------


## Bio-Active

Honestly i haven't been this sore in forever. My training is better from home  :Smilie:  I am so sore i am taking a rest day

----------


## Windex

My workouts at home have been awesome as well.

- Basement with only one window so no distractions
- Don't have to wait for weights and lose momentum 
- Music blasting from speaker instead of headphones
- Never chained the clock or feel rushed

Kelkel is laughing at all of us home gym rookies

----------


## Bio-Active

> My workouts at home have been awesome as well.
> 
> - Basement with only one window so no distractions
> - Don't have to wait for weights and lose momentum 
> - Music blasting from speaker instead of headphones
> - Never chained the clock or feel rushed
> 
> Kelkel is laughing at all of us home gym rookies


I am still using headphones. I like them and do not want to disturb my family  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

> Kelkel is laughing at all of us home gym rookies



Nah, just the older I've gotten the less I can tolerate people. And gyms are full of so many, well, aholes to be honest. I lack the patience anymore to deal with it. Everytime I think of going to a gym I lose the debate with myself. There is one hardcore gym about a half hour away that's owned by a long time friend of mine. If that were closer I'd strongly consider it. But to think of a regular run of the mill local gym, no way.

----------


## The road

> Nah, just the older I've gotten the less I can tolerate people. And gyms are full of so many, well, aholes to be honest. I lack the patience anymore to deal with it. Everytime I think of going to a gym I lose the debate with myself. There is one hardcore gym about a half hour away that's owned by a long time friend of mine. If that were closer I'd strongly consider it. But to think of a regular run of the mill local gym, no way.


I drove 30 min one way to my gym. 
I enjoyed it. 
Abandon the family for three hours... and demanded it or else. 

Then I no longer had the time... 
:_(

----------


## 99JT

> what you need .
> 
> a basic power rack (you can pick these up for like $200 new and will show up to your house delivered in a few days).
> a basic bench. 
> a barbell.
> a few plates (45s, 25s, 10s).
> 
> thats about it. go to your local farm or tractor supply store and buy some 'stall mats' for flooring if you want. pretty easy to build a lifting platform with plywood and stall mats.
> this is how I built my giant platform. 
> ...


is that the elite fts Multi Bar?

----------


## Test Monsterone

> I know I've posted my playground up, but will do it again. Have an orthopedist visit soon and hopefully get this shoulder issue resolved so I can spend more time lifting and less time wearing ice packs


Holy shit. Look at all that metal. All my joints just started hurting at the same time. :-) 

When I was looking to buy dumbbells online, one 100 lb dumbbell like the ones you have was $600. Fucking nuts man. Great “home” gym all jokes aside.

----------


## The road

> Nah, just the older I've gotten the less I can tolerate people. And gyms are full of so many, well, aholes to be honest. I lack the patience anymore to deal with it. Everytime I think of going to a gym I lose the debate with myself. There is one hardcore gym about a half hour away that's owned by a long time friend of mine. If that were closer I'd strongly consider it. But to think of a regular run of the mill local gym, no way.


You are my friend Richard as a bodybuilder. Master of his craft, one of the very best at it, very tolerant irish mechanic, intolerant of people, always has the end all one liner. 

He is a formidable and undefeated "gay chicken" champion as well.

----------


## C27H40O3

> He is a formidable and undefeated "gay chicken" champion as well.


But does he like fish sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> He is a formidable and undefeated "gay chicken" champion as well.



Well damn, what are the odds!

----------


## 99JT

Anyone have ideas for some simple home made equipment? Would have loved to make my own power rack but needed something quickly.

----------


## jimbosmith316

> Anyone have ideas for some simple home made equipment? Would have loved to make my own power rack but needed something quickly.


I have seen some diy power racks online using 4x4's and 2x4's

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Well this is what Im working with. Itll do for now. Dumbells only go up to 30 pounds though






Not sure why these all came out sideways, but whatever. You get the idea

----------


## Proximal

The resistance bands are working out better than I thought. Granted its higher rep workouts, but with multiple bands I can get myself failing at 10 reps. 

Also with the multiple bands, can do multiple drop sets by eliminating bands. Lots of room outdoors, so have multiple points of attachments & multiple stations for supersets. 

Bought some machine attachments: a rope for triceps, handle for close grip rows & a curl bar.

----------


## The road

> Anyone have ideas for some simple home made equipment? Would have loved to make my own power rack but needed something quickly.


What ki da yard do you have?

----------


## 99JT

> What ki da yard do you have?


One that needs a lot of cleaning after winter, and some trees taken down lol. It's not that big and probably going to be pretty wet for the next month or so.

----------


## 99JT

Here's what I've got so far still gotta put some rubber mats down, and waiting on my plates. Still want to pick up a cheap ez bar, and I might make my own weight tree. Also considering one of those arm blasters anyone have any opinions on them?

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice rack your gonna be able to do a lot with that.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Nice rack your gonna be able to do a lot with that.


That’s what I keep telling her.

----------


## Test Monsterone

Space Saver Gym Home Gym Resistance Bands Training Tool (Wall Mount Anchor, 1 Adjustable Rail Car) + Full Resistance Bands Training Kit (4 Levels of Resistance) Exercise & Fitness https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0788BH3G2..._Rf2FEb2NA9653

----------


## almostgone

> Here's what I've got so far still gotta put some rubber mats down, and waiting on my plates. Still want to pick up a cheap ez bar, and I might make my own weight tree. Also considering one of those arm blasters anyone have any opinions on them?


Arm blasters aren't that great vs. maintaining strict form. If you find one at a good price, go for it, but I wouldn't lose any sleep if I didn't have one.

----------


## The road

> That’s what I keep telling her.


Nice!

----------


## kelkel

> Kelkel is laughing at all of us home gym rookies

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Arm blasters aren't that great vs. maintaining strict form. If you find one at a good price, go for it, but I wouldn't lose any sleep if I didn't have one.


I bought one awhile back and I don’t know if it’s just cheap or what, but it is the most awkward fucking thing ever.

Fat grips however are dope, and well worth the money

----------


## almostgone

> I bought one awhile back and I don’t know if it’s just cheap or what, but it is the most awkward fucking thing ever.
> 
> Fat grips however are dope, and well worth the money


If it's still the original design, then yes, it's pretty cheesy. But, when they were advertising them back in the day with Arnold and Franco C. ( if I remember correctly) EVERYBODY wanted one.

Fat grip are very useful.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> If it's still the original design, then yes, it's pretty cheesy. But, when they were advertising them back in the day with Arnold and Franco C. ( if I remember correctly) EVERYBODY wanted one.
> 
> Fat grip are very useful.


That’s the whole reason I have one lol

----------


## Proximal

> If it's still the original design, then yes, it's pretty cheesy. But, when they were advertising them back in the day with Arnold and Franco C. ( if I remember correctly) EVERYBODY wanted one.
> 
> Fat grip are very useful.


Did you get one of those bendable springy thing-a-ma-bobs as well?

----------


## almostgone

> Did you get one of those bendable springy thing-a-ma-bobs as well?


Arm blasters, Prox? No sir, we didn't have too much spare $$. The first time I saw one was at the local rec center when the older guys found out I had a pretty good knack for dishing out
more punishment than I received. 

They finally started letting me lift with them and one of the guys had one. It was "meh" , but I was used to doing endless concentration curls with some second or thirdhand York concrete weights and just was awkward and seemed foreign to me

----------


## Proximal

> Arm blasters, Prox? me


Bendable springy thing  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## almostgone

> Bendable springy thing


I see 3 bendable ladies.  :LOL: 

No sir, I didn't have one of those, but I had a secondhand Bullworker back in the 70s.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Here's what I've got so far still gotta put some rubber mats down, and waiting on my plates. Still want to pick up a cheap ez bar, and I might make my own weight tree. Also considering one of those arm blasters anyone have any opinions on them?



Nice work. I’m more impressed with that Elway jersey though...the real GOAT!!

----------


## Proximal

> Nice work. I’m more impressed with that Elway jersey though...the real GOAT!!


Wife’s sister went to H.S. with him out here.

----------


## The road

> Wife’s sister went to H.S. with him out here.


My buddy fucked Puddle of mudd lead singers sister. 

He likes to watch the music vids and go "I fked yer sister!"

----------


## kelkel

> My buddy fucked Puddle of mudd lead singers sister. 
> 
> He likes to watch the music vids and go "I fked yer sister!"

----------


## The road

> 


Lmfao

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Arm blasters, Prox? No sir, we didn't have too much spare $$. The first time I saw one was at the local rec center when the older guys found out I had a pretty good knack for dishing out
> more punishment than I received. 
> 
> They finally started letting me lift with them and one of the guys had one. It was "meh" , but I was used to doing endless concentration curls with some second or thirdhand York concrete weights and just was awkward and seemed foreign to me




The one I have doesn’t have these fancy leather straps. It has a shitty nylon one that goes over your neck

----------


## flexin-rph

Where I have built my temple the last 15 years...in a 14 x 14 room in my basement.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Where I have built my temple the last 15 years...in a 14 x 14 room in my basement.


thats awesome !!

----------


## GearHeaded

I had a home gym for years 
wasn't anything fancy or that great..
but let it all go when built my own gym 


but definitely going to build a home gym again .. even though I spent my life savings building a commercial gym

----------


## flexin-rph

> thats awesome !!


Thanks, GH
It's where I get my nightly "therapy".

----------


## GearHeaded

> Thanks, GH
> It's where I get my nightly "therapy".


that "therapy" is a nothing more then a big dose of bad ass . not like you need actual "therapy" for anything ... you simply CHOSE to kick some ass and do what you need to do . much respect brother

----------


## charger69

> I had a home gym for years 
> wasn't anything fancy or that great..
> but let it all go when built my own gym 
> 
> 
> but definitely going to build a home gym again .. even though I spent my life savings building a commercial gym


My home gym is TRX bands. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

> My home gym is TRX bands. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


edit

----------


## kelkel

You guys made me realize I seriously need to sweep my dungeon gym. There's dust balls in there the size of my foot.....

----------


## almostgone

> You guys made me realize I seriously need to sweep my dungeon gym. There's dust balls in there the size of my foot.....


My shop was full of dead ladybugs and dust bunnies. Really put some time in with shop vac and then checking all the fasteners, etc.

----------


## kelkel

A week or so ago part of the support arm on my Body Solid adjustable bench fell off when I was moving it. Thank god it happened then and not when under pressure. Anyway, I was able to get it back together but it's not 100% correct. I emailed Body Solid support and they responded with an illustration and asked me exactly what parts, etc. I described it and sent pics. They're sending it free of charge. Can't beat that for a 15 year old bench!

Was quite surprised and impressed.

----------


## kelkel

> THAT is why you pay for a premium brand! 
> 
> Not saying I always pay the premium but that type of service is a good reason to do so.



True. Reminds me I had an issue with my leg extension / curl machine a few years ago. It's plate loaded, cam operated. It's a Hoist brand from memory but I could be wrong and my legs are sore from yesterday so I'm not walking downstairs to check! Point is they did the exact same thing. 

Pisses me off i can't remember the brand at the moment. It's what happens when you get old!

----------


## flexin-rph

> A week or so ago part of the support arm on my Body Solid adjustable bench fell off when I was moving it. Thank god it happened then and not when under pressure. Anyway, I was able to get it back together but it's not 100% correct. I emailed Body Solid support and they responded with an illustration and asked me exactly what parts, etc. I described it and sent pics. They're sending it free of charge. Can't beat that for a 15 year old bench!
> 
> Was quite surprised and impressed.


So, I called them to replace the cable on the low row. He asked my home phone number & said you bought this in Dec 2005. I saud yes I did. He said I'll get the cable out to you. I asked him if he wanted credit card num & he said no......LIFETIME WARRANTY on Body-Solid as long as the purchaser owns it!!! I was shocked, to say the least.

----------


## Ashop

> So, I called them to replace the cable on the low row. He asked my home phone number & said you bought this in Dec 2005. I saud yes I did. He said I'll get the cable out to you. I asked him if he wanted credit card num & he said no......LIFETIME WARRANTY on Body-Solid as long as the purchaser owns it!!! I was shocked, to say the least.


That's impressive and the type of people I like to do business with.

----------


## flexin-rph

> That's impressive and the type of people I like to do business with.


I would recommend their products for anyone wanting home equipment. I have had all my equipment since Dec 2005, &, of course with a little preventive maintenance, you wouldn't know by looking at it that is going on 15 years old. I am currently looking at a leg press/hack squat combo from them right now.

----------


## kelkel

> So, I called them to replace the cable on the low row. He asked my home phone number & said you bought this in Dec 2005. I saud yes I did. He said I'll get the cable out to you. I asked him if he wanted credit card num & he said no......LIFETIME WARRANTY on Body-Solid as long as the purchaser owns it!!! I was shocked, to say the least.


Awesome. I also have a complete Body Solid Smith machine with selectorized heavy weight stack (can still hang more) and high and low pulleys. Love this unit. Very good to know they stand behind their products like this.

Matter of fact my box just arrived from them. It's heavy. Withoug opening it yet I'm assuming they sent me the entire support arm when I only needed a small part of it.

----------


## flexin-rph

> Awesome. I also have a complete Body Solid Smith machine with selectorized heavy weight stack (can still hang more) and high and low pulleys. Love this unit. Very good to know they stand behind their products like this.
> 
> Matter of fact my box just arrived from them. It's heavy. Withoug opening it yet I'm assuming they sent me the entire support arm when I only needed a small part of it.


Yip....I have that same one. Smith Machine Series 7......love it!!!

----------


## kelkel

Neat!

----------


## charger69

Ok guys I hope that you dont get jealous.. I have one of the best looking gyms. LOL





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Ok guys I hope that you dont get jealous.. I have one of the best looking gyms. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My flag is way bigger than yours, pal... Another league. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> My flag is way bigger than yours, pal... Another league. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


That’s funny

----------


## charger69

> My flag is way bigger than yours, pal... Another league. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


That was just one of the many flags my friend. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Ok guys I hope that you don’t get jealous.. I have one of the best looking gyms. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit fucking around and get a home
gym going Charger. At your age atrophy and premature death is just around the corner once you stop moving. Next you’ll be forgetting your kids names and where you are. You need to focus.

----------


## balance

> I would recommend their products for anyone wanting home equipment. I have had all my equipment since Dec 2005, &, of course with a little preventive maintenance, you wouldn't know by looking at it that is going on 15 years old. I am currently looking at a leg press/hack squat combo from them right now.


I just picked up a body solid dip bar a couple months ago. Yes it was 3-4 times the price of most amazon crap but the dimensions and quality are excellent. I purchased a bunch of body solid equipment back in early 90s (squat rack etc) ended up giving it away wish I would have kept it. 

Ill try get a pic up of my home setup. Its very primitive but I manage to get plenty doms, then again I have come completely off (not even trt) gear for nearly two months now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The road

> Quit fucking around and get a home
> gym going Charger. At your age atrophy and premature death is just around the corner once you stop moving. Next you’ll be forgetting your kids names and where you are. You need to focus.


Lmao

----------


## charger69

> Quit fucking around and get a home
> gym going Charger. At your age atrophy and premature death is just around the corner once you stop moving. Next youll be forgetting your kids names and where you are. You need to focus.


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Quit fucking around and get a home
> gym going Charger. At your age atrophy and premature death is just around the corner once you stop moving. Next youll be forgetting your kids names and where you are. You need to focus.


Actually, I stopped working out and I was in bad shape and moved like a 70 year old with aches and pains. Back was jacked. 
I started working out and the pain is tolerable. I even started running 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Actually, I stopped working out and I was in bad shape and moved like a 70 year old with aches and pains. Back was jacked. 
> I started working out and the pain is tolerable. I even started running 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The decline is rapid once you stop moving.
Now all you need to do is up the dose!

----------


## The road

> The decline is rapid once you stop moving.
> Now all you need to do is up the dose!


Best attitude on the board.

----------


## kelkel

> Ok guys I hope that you don’t get jealous.. I have one of the best looking gyms. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's for strapping the wife down to the bed, right?

----------


## charger69

> That's for strapping the wife down to the bed, right?


LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> LMAO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That wasn't a no.....

----------


## GearHeaded

> Actually, I stopped working out and I was in bad shape and moved like a 70 year old with aches and pains. Back was jacked. 
> I started working out and the pain is tolerable. *I even started running*


from the cops ? whats going on there man

----------


## 99JT

Made myself a simple high/low cable setup, and T bar row adapter.

----------


## kelkel

> Made myself a simple high/low cable setup, and T bar row adapter.



Nice!

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

I just grab the bar with one of these upside down to do T-bar rows. You just let the bar sit in the V

----------


## kelkel

> I just grab the bar with one of these upside down to do T-bar rows. You just let the bar sit in the V



That's how I do them. 

I also use the same handle on the fat end of the olympic bar for my own version of Belt Squats (without a belt). Actually works very well.

----------


## Windex

Gave myself an ultimatum to invest deeper into a home gym if lockdown continues past. 

What would you guys buy as a first machine, assuming you don't Deadlift or Squat ? I was thinking of those cable machines that have a pull up bar? Unsure of their name. I figure with a few attachments I can do basically everything outside of legs and some machine specific exercises

----------


## 99JT

> I just grab the bar with one of these upside down to do T-bar rows. You just let the bar sit in the V


That was my original plan but I allredy had the ex bar and was bored so I just made something.

----------


## 99JT

> Gave myself an ultimatum to invest deeper into a home gym if lockdown continues past. 
> 
> What would you guys buy as a first machine, assuming you don't Deadlift or Squat ? I was thinking of those cable machines that have a pull up bar? Unsure of their name. I figure with a few attachments I can do basically everything outside of legs and some machine specific exercises


Was just thinking the same thing today since gyms around me won't be open until at least July if mine even reopens. my thoughts were some dumbbells (I only have a pair of 40s) and a cable machine but I just can't wait to get back to the gym it's so distracting at home.

----------


## j2048b

Im on a few groups in fb and one dude has a barn type home gym that is so loaded it freakin retarded... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> Im on a few groups in fb and one dude has a barn type home gym that is so loaded it freakin retarded... 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That sounds incredible. 

Mentioning barn reminded me that I'd love to live on a farm or had grown up on one. Fantastic way to learn practical skills.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Gave myself an ultimatum to invest deeper into a home gym if lockdown continues past. 
> 
> What would you guys buy as a first machine, assuming you don't Deadlift or Squat ? I was thinking of those cable machines that have a pull up bar? Unsure of their name. I figure with a few attachments I can do basically everything outside of legs and some machine specific exercises


This is where I’m at with it. My home gym is basic but effective. If I had invested the thousands of dollars into it that I’ve spent on gym memberships over the years I can’t even imagine where I’d be.

----------


## kelkel

> Gave myself an ultimatum to invest deeper into a home gym if lockdown continues past. 
> 
> What would you guys buy as a first machine, assuming you don't Deadlift or Squat ? I was thinking of those cable machines that have a pull up bar? Unsure of their name. I figure with a few attachments I can do basically everything outside of legs and some machine specific exercises



Without question the Body Solid Smith that I have. Selectorized heavy weight stack and high and low pulleys. Fantastic unit that you can do so much on. I'm constantly coming up with new movements on it. 

Also Heavy Powerblock Dumbells.....


ps. Your avi is from a series of pics from Brian Moss from years ago. I've got the entire series taped to my basement walls....

----------


## ghettoboyd

this sucks ive been forced to use my bowflex and some dumbbells and i just cant get into it...im sure im shrinking but i can still see my abs so im not getting fat(yet) anyway...i feel lost without my training partner im not sure what hes using right now but im sure its better than a bowflex...

----------


## charger69

> this sucks ive been forced to use my bowflex and some dumbbells and i just cant get into it...im sure im shrinking but i can still see my abs so im not getting fat(yet) anyway...i feel lost without my training partner im not sure what hes using right now but im sure its better than a bowflex...


Hey Ghetto- you are a step over me- I have TRX straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ashop

> Gave myself an ultimatum to invest deeper into a home gym if lockdown continues past. 
> 
> What would you guys buy as a first machine, assuming you don't Deadlift or Squat ? I was thinking of those cable machines that have a pull up bar? Unsure of their name. I figure with a few attachments I can do basically everything outside of legs and some machine specific exercises


If you can afford it and can find it and have plenty of room I swear by the commercial Hammer Strength line. One of my favorite pieces for instance is the Iso Lateral Leg Press.

----------


## 99JT

Halfway tempted to get this for the price not sure if the brand is any good.

----------


## Windex

> Halfway tempted to get this for the price not sure if the brand is any good.


I would buy it. Worse case you resell and break even or pocket a few dollars

----------


## kelkel

> Halfway tempted to get this for the price not sure if the brand is any good.



Dirt cheap but dumbells accomplish the same mission.

----------


## 99JT

> Dirt cheap but dumbells accomplish the same mission.


If it's not sold by Time I get out of work tonight I'm probably going to get it. I've only got a set of 40 dumbbells and whatever I can find is nearly $3 a pound.

----------


## Proximal

Just ordered more r-bands from amazon (availability is improved and prices arent too drastically elevated). Any dumbbells available though is flat out price gouging. 

Local sporting good stores that are just now open out here for curb-side pick-up, dont have much of anything useful. 

I love hammer machines, but cant spare an entire room or the garage  :Frown:

----------


## Gallowmere

Figured I would throw my investment into this, just for shits and grins. Even in the current environment, this only took me two weeks to get together, though it wasnt cheap. Fortunately it means I will never pay another gym membership in my life. I wanted out anyway. Got tired of pubbies whining about noise and chalk.
Just waiting on my adjustable bench from Rogue, which will be here early this week.



Also have a shitload of spare plates off to the sides that I need to sell off. Had to order a small lot from a closed gym (1920 lbs. total) in order to get something in a reasonable time frame.

Total costs:
Building: 3200 delivered
Rack: 1775 shipped
Bar: 575 shipped (IWF spec bars arent cheap)
Plates: 3800 shipped
Bench: 740 shipped

----------


## Windex

Looks well made and design is sharp

----------


## almostgone

> Figured I would throw my investment into this, just for shits and grins. Even in the current environment, this only took me two weeks to get together, though it wasn’t cheap. Fortunately it means I will never pay another gym membership in my life. I wanted out anyway. Got tired of pubbies whining about noise and chalk.
> Just waiting on my adjustable bench from Rogue, which will be here early this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a shitload of spare plates off to the sides that I need to sell off. Had to order a small lot from a closed gym (1920 lbs. total) in order to get something in a reasonable time frame.
> 
> Total costs:
> Building: 3200 delivered
> ...


Is that a Rogue rack...maybr R-3 or RML490?

----------


## Gallowmere

> Is that a Rogue rack...maybr R-3 or RML490?


RML-690.
The 490 is the cage without the plate storage back end.
I wanted something triple beamed, because Im not permanently anchoring it, and I didnt want something that would tip on me.

----------


## almostgone

> RML-690.
> The 490 is the cage without the plate storage back end.
> I wanted something triple beamed, because Im not permanently anchoring it, and I didnt want something that would tip on me.


Wise choice. I was bouncing back and forth between the R-3 and R-4 vs. the -490 and -690 until I found a used Rae Crowther rack for a good price (posted it up earlier in the thread).

That will last you the rest of your life and probably be around for the next generation of lifters!!  :Smilie: 


I haven't been inside a commercial gym in decades and the only things I miss are the steam room (helps with chest congestion) and the sauna ( just to sweat out the system).

----------


## Gallowmere

> That will last you the rest of your life and probably be around for the next generation of lifters!! 
> 
> 
> I haven't been inside a commercial gym in decades and the only things I miss are the steam room (helps with chest congestion) and the sauna ( just to sweat out the system).


Thats actually something the girlfriend and I discussed when she was pushing me to go ahead and get this done. I told her there were no cheap options readily available right now, so I was likely going to have to buy shit that is out of most peoples acceptable price ranges. I kept futzing around in my head over the fact that I was building a home gym out of what is effectively commercial grade equipment.
She finally broke it off in my ass about that and essentially told me either fucking do it right, or dont do it at all. Halfassing and being indecisive arent you. She was right, and made the whole thing much easier on me. All I had to do was spend money. She was home to handle all of the deliveries and shit.

----------


## almostgone

> That’s actually something the girlfriend and I discussed when she was pushing me to go ahead and get this done. I told her there were no cheap options readily available right now, so I was likely going to have to buy shit that is out of most people’s acceptable price ranges. I kept futzing around in my head over the fact that I was building a home gym out of what is effectively commercial grade equipment.
> She finally broke it off in my ass about that and essentially told me “either fucking do it right, or don’t do it at all. Halfassing and being indecisive aren’t you.” She was right, and made the whole thing much easier on me. All I had to do was spend money. She was home to handle all of the deliveries and shit.


Smart girlfriend....quite possibly a keeper!! My wife did the same but I have temper her proclivity for me to spend $$ with my frugality/ reluctance to spend money.

Gallow, let me tell you that my squat rack was a bitch to unload. It came on common carrier with a skid weight of 784# if I recall correctly. The driver helped me slide the skid into the back of my truck and it was all mine from there on out. Definitely didn't need a workout afterwards!

----------


## flexin-rph

I remember about 8 years ago, I ordered the hex db from 60lbs to 100lbs. When the truck got here, the driver asked me if I had a forklift to unload the pallet they were on. I said, no, I'm going to pick them up & carry them to my truckbed, which I backed up to his trailer. He said "what? You crazy?". I said thst's what you do with dumbells. You pick them up, & put them down......

----------


## Gallowmere

> Smart girlfriend....quite possibly a keeper!! My wife did the same but I have temper her proclivity for me to spend $$ with my frugality/ reluctance to spend money.
> 
> Gallow, let me tell you that my squat rack was a bitch to unload. It came on common carrier with a skid weight of 784# if I recall correctly. The driver helped me slide the skid into the back of my truck and it was all mine from there on out. Definitely didn't need a workout afterwards!


Yeah, she and I are in this for the long haul. Mortgage together and all of that, so married in all but title.
Her little 85 lbs. ass even helped me move all 1920 lbs. of plates to my building. The LTL driver dropped them at the front of the house, so we used her truck to move them. She climbed down in the crate and handed them out to me, while I loaded them. Then when we went around back, she got in the back of the truck and handed them off to me as I walked them in.

----------


## almostgone

> Yeah, she and I are in this for the long haul. Mortgage together and all of that, so married in all but title.
> Her little 85 lbs. ass even helped me move all 1920 lbs. of plates to my building. The LTL driver dropped them at the front of the house, so we used her truck to move them. She climbed down in the crate and handed them out to me, while I loaded them. Then when we went around back, she got in the back of the truck and handed them off to me as I walked them in.


I like her already!!

----------


## Windex

So I have access to Body Solid but my local fitness place has also Inspire. Seems good review and it's in stock. The owner ordered tons of inventory back in Feb/March and is only selling to the local community.

It's called the Inspire SCS (smith machine with pull up bar) and on promo. Includes an adjustable bench, and a few attachments (lat pull down, hamstring curl, etc). $4k all in. 

Seems quite reasonable. All I'd want after that is some stall mats and maybe leg extension machine /calf raise machine then never go to a gym again.

----------


## kelkel

> So I have access to Body Solid but my local fitness place has also Inspire. Seems good review and it's in stock. The owner ordered tons of inventory back in Feb/March and is only selling to the local community.
> 
> It's called the Inspire SCS (smith machine with pull up bar) and on promo. Includes an adjustable bench, and a few attachments (lat pull down, hamstring curl, etc). $4k all in. 
> 
> Seems quite reasonable. All I'd want after that is some stall mats and maybe leg extension machine /calf raise machine then never go to a gym again.



You are on the right track!

----------


## almostgone

> So I have access to Body Solid but my local fitness place has also Inspire. Seems good review and it's in stock. The owner ordered tons of inventory back in Feb/March and is only selling to the local community.
> 
> It's called the Inspire SCS (smith machine with pull up bar) and on promo. Includes an adjustable bench, and a few attachments (lat pull down, hamstring curl, etc). $4k all in. 
> 
> Seems quite reasonable. All I'd want after that is some stall mats and maybe leg extension machine /calf raise machine then never go to a gym again.


Are the cable attachments plate loaded, or is it a selectorized stack, Windex? Just was able to take a quick glance at the construction specs, looks nice!!

----------


## Tornadoman

What is the best alternative to preacher curls,leg extensions and leg curl machine and triceps press down at home?

----------


## Gallowmere

> What is the best alternative to preacher curls,leg extensions and leg curl machine and triceps press down at home?


Depends on what you have at home.

----------


## Tornadoman

> Depends on what you have at home.


Dumbells and a barbell

----------


## GearHeaded

> Dumbells and a barbell


standing alternating dumbbell curls, Bulgarian split squats with dumbbells, walking lunges with barbell, skull crushers for triceps..
you can get it all done with dumbbells and a barbell

----------


## Tornadoman

> standing alternating dumbbell curls, Bulgarian split squats with dumbbells, walking lunges with barbell, skull crushers for triceps..
> you can get it all done with dumbbells and a barbell


Am doing all that just needed something close to the exercises i mentioned

----------


## Gallowmere

> Am doing all that just needed something close to the exercises i mentioned


Barbell curl while draping your arms over literally anything to force them to stay stationary.
Strap a dumbbell to each ankle and lay your body over any flat surface. Ive used a kitchen counter before for reverse hypers, but you can also do this for leg curls.
Do the same as above, but sit on something hard and flat with lower legs draped to mimic extensions.
A cheap set of ratchet straps from any hardware store will suffice.

----------


## Tornadoman

> Barbell curl while draping your arms over literally anything to force them to stay stationary.
> Strap a dumbbell to each ankle and lay your body over any flat surface. I’ve used a kitchen counter before for reverse hypers, but you can also do this for leg curls.
> Do the same as above, but sit on something hard and flat with lower legs draped to mimic extensions.
> A cheap set of ratchet straps from any hardware store will suffice.


I am not able to understand how to strap the dumbells and perfom leg curls and extensions,can you provide me with a link or something ?

----------


## Gallowmere

> I am not able to understand how to strap the dumbells and perfom leg curls and extensions,can you provide me with a link or something ?


Not really, Im literally just applying physics and things that Ive done. Wrap the strap interchanging between your ankle and the DB handle, then when you ratchet it secure, just make sure the ratchet is on the outside of the handle and not your ankle to avoid it digging into your leg. Also, dont get excessive with the cranking unless you want to BFR your foot for some weird reason.

ETA: its not comfortable by any stretch. In fact, it outright hurts if you end up with the db digging into your shin/achilles. That said, Im not a comfort person and openly mock people who use bar tampons. vOv

----------


## kelkel

> Not really, I’m literally just applying physics and things that I’ve done. Wrap the strap interchanging between your ankle and the DB handle, then when you ratchet it secure, just make sure the ratchet is on the outside of the handle and not your ankle to avoid it digging into your leg. Also, don’t get excessive with the cranking unless you want to BFR your foot for some weird reason.
> 
> ETA: it’s not comfortable by any stretch. In fact, it outright hurts if you end up with the db digging into your shin/achilles. That said, I’m not a comfort person and openly mock people who use bar tampons. vOv



I'd end up on one of those Youtube crash and burn videos.....

----------


## Gallowmere

> I'd end up on one of those Youtube crash and burn videos.....


Haha, nah it isnt that bad. Weight is fully supported by whatever youre standing or sitting on, so its really just a matter of not being goofy and trying to use so much weight that physics wins and you cant counterbalance the weight.

----------


## Test Monsterone

I’ve been loving my home gym. Doing more exercises that I hated doing at the gym like deadlifts/squats and pull-ups. I’m also don’t feel tempted to use heavy weight for dumbbell presses anymore (prob. cause heaviest dumbbells I have are 75s lol) ... which is good for the shoulder. 

I need to build something for the hex bar so I can load my plates onto it easier. They had this sweet hex bar on amazon that raises up when you want to load the plates, but it was too narrow inside.

----------


## sv.elia

With bands and kettlebells/dumbbells can be improvised a pretty decent squat and deadlift. 




I managed to work everything except pull-up muscles. I expected to achieve one by this time, lockdown delayed my target badly. Things are settling though and gym should open soon. I just now realize how much my peace of mind depends on it, lol.

----------


## almostgone

> With bands and kettlebells/dumbbells can be improvised a pretty decent squat and deadlift. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to work everything except pull-up muscles. I expected to achieve one by this time, lockdown delayed my target badly. Things are settling though and gym should open soon. I just now realize how much my peace of mind depends on it, lol.




Looks like you targeted the muscles very well!  :Smilie:

----------


## sv.elia

^it's a model I follow on instagram. Wish I could brag about arms that have a tricpes like that!

----------


## Test Monsterone

> ^it's a model I follow on instagram. Wish I could brag about arms that have a tricpes like that!


Yeah, nice.... arms  :Smilie:

----------


## flexin-rph

New home gym motivational posters

I suppose you can tell what era I grew up in...

----------


## flexin-rph

Oh, come on....I totally suck at posting pics

----------


## Test Monsterone

> New home gym motivational posters
> 
> I suppose you can tell what era I grew up in...



Aaah the upside-down era... the good old days. 

;-) 


love the terminator posters  :Super Cool:

----------


## charger69

> Aaah the upside-down era... the good old days. 
> 
> ;-) 
> 
> 
> love the terminator posters


You beat me to the punch line. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> And because I know we are all thinking it, I'm just going to leave this right here...
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/NFlkdfh.mp4



Very perceptive.

----------


## flexin-rph

Ah, geez, you guys....I thought you all were my friends....

----------


## flexin-rph

So, just another HUGE shout-out to Body-Solid! I bought ALL my home gym equip from them in Dec 2005. Earlier in this thread, I talked about the replacement cable, free--n/c. So, my flat/incline/decline bench started giving me some issues about 10 days ago. The adjustable seat would not line up with the spring-equipped pin that holds the seat in adjustment. I could see the weld, ever-so-slightly coming apart from the main frame. I called Body-Solid on Tuesday, told them my issues, & Saturday, I received the whole new frame from Fed-Ex @ ABSOLUTELY NO CHARGE & NO QUESTIONS ASKED. LIFETIME WARRANTY as long as the original owner (me) is in posession. I recently bought a chest-supported row from Fray Fitness, & have waited over a month for a pin that they forgot to send with the original shipment. Many e-mails & a lot of frustration from Fray Fitness....still don't have the pin. I will NEVER buy anything from anyone, other than Body-Solid ever again! So, if you are in the marked for home-gym equipment, Body-Solid is a must, for you!

----------


## kelkel

> So, just another HUGE shout-out to Body-Solid! I bought ALL my home gym equip from them in Dec 2005. Earlier in this thread, I talked about the replacement cable, free--n/c. So, my flat/incline/decline bench started giving me some issues about 10 days ago. The adjustable seat would not line up with the spring-equipped pin that holds the seat in adjustment. I could see the weld, ever-so-slightly coming apart from the main frame. I called Body-Solid on Tuesday, told them my issues, & Saturday, I received the whole new frame from Fed-Ex @ ABSOLUTELY NO CHARGE & NO QUESTIONS ASKED. LIFETIME WARRANTY as long as the original owner (me) is in posession. I recently bought a chest-supported row from Fray Fitness, & have waited over a month for a pin that they forgot to send with the original shipment. Many e-mails & a lot of frustration from Fray Fitness....still don't have the pin. I will NEVER buy anything from anyone, other than Body-Solid ever again! So, if you are in the marked for home-gym equipment, Body-Solid is a must, for you!



Same experience here! Great company.

----------


## charger69

My gym Im building.
Unfortunately the only equipment that I have are dumbbells and my new Rogue belt squat machine. 
This is taking me forever- I would go broke if building was my profession. LOL
Maybe by the time that I finish, The price of weights will go down. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

nice puppy

----------


## charger69

> That's slick! I've done a little bit of construction solo and can appreciate how slow it goes.
> 
> Are you putting in a double door? It will make it easier to move equipment in and out.


Yes . On the right hand side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Booz

> My gym I’m building.
> Unfortunately the only equipment that I have are dumbbells and my new Rogue belt squat machine. 
> This is taking me forever- I would go broke if building was my profession. LOL
> Maybe by the time that I finish, The price of weights will go down. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Framework looks good mate but I’m more drawn to your gorgeous looking dog :-)

----------


## charger69

> Framework looks good mate but Im more drawn to your gorgeous looking dog :-)


Love my Akitas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redz

Miss my home gym, it was amazing. Pics in my profile. Now I live in a condo barely bigger than the size of that gym lol.

----------


## Bio-Active

> My gym I’m building.
> Unfortunately the only equipment that I have are dumbbells and my new Rogue belt squat machine. 
> This is taking me forever- I would go broke if building was my profession. LOL
> Maybe by the time that I finish, The price of weights will go down. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that is sweet! I turned half my garage into my home gym. It isn't perfect but it works good enough for now

----------


## JSom

You are absolutely right. It is better to take equipment from adequate vendors. As a rule of thumb, if there is good service and warranty service (real service, not empty promises), then the equipment will cost a little more. But as practice shows, this price fully pays for itself.

----------


## < <Samson> >

This is what I got

Shit, it works - I’m just losing motivation, period 

Still keeping up my weight & shape - but, it’s getting old at times

----------


## Oliver47

"I would personally start off with a 3x a week full body workout. Each workout pick four from deadlift, squat, benchpress, shoulder press, dumbell rows, lat pull down and dips, then you could end each exercise with a couple of isolation exercises eg bicep curls/calf raises/tricep press and so forth. Work in the 6-10 rep range, mixing it up. If you can easily do 10 reps then increase the weight.

Focus on eating lean meats/ fish/ with some pasta/rice, nuts/seeds and veg also important, some fruit too. Follow the recommendations by https://careyourbodynow.com/eat-slee...method-review/


Get a solid 8 hours a week sleep and try to avoid processed food. Once you have put on a decent amount of muscle mass (could be well over a year, depends how good your genetics are) then look at HIIT to lower body fat percentage.

----------

